# ADA on Youtube



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ADA View] ADA View, the new concept for introducing NA on YouTube and USTEAM!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New project, ADA View will be started on October 1st. It is to introduce news
and know-how of Nature Aquarium on YouTube. We will also have live broadcast on
USTREAM time to time. From September 20th to 23rd, we had a Nature Aquarium
seminar for ADA overseas distributors and retailers, and during the 4-day
session, 15 tanks including 5 of 180cm tanks were remade into new layouts.
For the first program of ADA View, we will release the video images of those new
layouts in time and a lot more interesting contents. So please check out our
website after October 1st and find out more!

More details will be announced after October 1, so please check our website:
ADA Nature Aquarium - Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

.... and the first video... an infomercial. The limitlessness of ADA marketing never ceases to amaze.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you have a link for us?


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

A self proclaimed tech junkie can't find his way to ADANA.co.jp? 

http://www.adana.co.jp/en/sc/news/detail/174


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Rmwbrown said:


> A self proclaimed tech junkie can't find his way to ADANA.co.jp?
> 
> http://www.adana.co.jp/en/sc/news/detail/174


Wow, exposed  
But yeah I just finished watching it... just a marketing scheme from ADA :l
I didnt even see a difference in the bubble counters lmfao


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

There is a slight difference, but for ADA to make the claim that they invented BPM and then reinforce it by saying their measurement of BPM is the only true measurement is a bit much.

That said, I guess this might be important, if like Amano, you refused to pick up a test kit and measure your water parameters.


----------

